# Found these gauge faceplates on ebay



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

found these on ebay ... 
this is the first time i saw em on ebay
its for b14s btw
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7941141812&category=33675


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> found these on ebay ...
> this is the first time i saw em on ebay
> its for b14s btw
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7941141812&category=33675


that is really really cool! to bad they dont have a tach. all i want is a white overlay for my tach. no speedo, gas, water temp, just tach
looks like you need to put in your own light tho.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Yeah those are pretty slick....I would switch my indiglo's for those. I have a tach though  I might get some overlays from import intelligence, time for a change...


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

import intelligence makes the here is the site
http://importintelligence.com/FMPro...45843&CustID=200sxSER&-Error=index.html&-Edit


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for the link, I'm gonna inquire about some custom work. I want the "LA" on the speedo gauge and the "Dodgers" logo on the tach.....










That'd be so sweet......


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> found these on ebay ...
> this is the first time i saw em on ebay
> its for b14s btw
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7941141812&category=33675



ive seen these before they were like $85 for the set with tach


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, I saw those awhile ago on import intelligence's website. They're pretty cool.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah ive seen them on import intelligence's website as well but this is the first time i saw them on ebay


----------



## WhtWlf (Aug 2, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get a set of aftermarket gauge faces for an 2004 1.8s? I have found ones for the 2004 SE-r/Spec-V but not the 1.8S. Something like these would be awesome, but I couild live with just reverse glow too......Thanks in advance


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

just to let you know..those gauges are just color plastic with a a wire light behind them to light up...they are very cheap....AND...the wires burn out very easily


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

chubsmagee44 said:


> just to let you know..those gauges are just color plastic with a a wire light behind them to light up...they are very cheap....AND...the wires burn out very easily


wire lights burn out easily*


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

chubsmagee44 said:


> wire lights burn out easily*


try the edit button.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

chubsmagee44 said:


> just to let you know..those gauges are just color plastic with a a wire light behind them to light up...they are very cheap....AND...the wires burn out very easily


if you notice on the website i think the guy wants like $20 for the glowing wires , the gaugues that he is selling dont come with them unless you pay extra lol


----------



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

if i had a steady hand....it would be easy to use the old gauges and paint things on colored plastic..and those types of lights are not worth 20 bucks


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

found these on ebay today
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=43952&item=7942251134&rd=1


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> found these on ebay today
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=43952&item=7942251134&rd=1


I bought the exact same gauges except with a tach for my 200sx.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ga16freak said:


> I bought the exact same gauges except with a tach for my 200sx.


 how are they ... just like the HVAC glowing controls?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> how are they ... just like the HVAC glowing controls?


Not quite sure... im going to sound like an idiot but I'm not even 16 yet so no lisence, I get it in 3 months, but anyways im still in the process of painting the body kit and getting rims, so I have $1000 worth of car parts in my room acting as paper weights. So im not exactley sure on if they work good or not. I will be installing these soon and i will tell you. They are like the HVAC controls, wich I can not seem to find a place that sells them to get a set but, I have seen them.


----------

